# Hey from the UK



## TallulahBelle (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey 

Been on the forum for a about a week reading through some of your threads . Thought i should introduce myself my name is Lou and i am a African pygmy owner/breeder in the UK. I have nine at present as i have just lost one of my girls . I no Larry well and hoping to make some more overseas friends .


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I'm sorry about your girl. We've got a lovely group here.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Welcome!  
Sorry about your loss. But its good to have you on the forum!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Always glad to have another hedgehog lover in our community!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome Lou!! :mrgreen: So glad to have you as a friend! 
Lou is one of the judges for the photo contest so you had better be nice! :lol:


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC, so glad you are here  Sorry to hear about your little one passing. Would love to see some pics of your cuties.


----------

